# Help with Lund boat livewell pump replacement?



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever changed livewell pump on 2004 Lund 1800 Pro V boat?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

changed mine on a 1993 pro v, the pump was right at the stern, about a 15min job. had to retro fit a attwood pump. whats your problem?


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

What kind of glue do you use to seal when replacing livewell pump?


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Eaglef16 said:


> What kind of glue do you use to seal when replacing livewell pump?


Marine grade silicone.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Eaglef16 said:


> What kind of glue do you use to seal when replacing livewell pump?


Not in your particular boat but have installed thru-hull pumps on various boats. Really like 'Lifeboat caulk' as a sealant. Have found it seems to last a long time without weathering, getting brittle and leaking.


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree with fastwater.....the polysulfide caulk is a great product for below the waterline use. I prefer it to ordinary silicone caulking. Mike


----------

